# An awesome dog!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video of your boy, he looks in great shape!. What's his name?.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

He's a lovely looking boy. Looks more mature than 10 months - nice coat.


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Your pup is very handsome and looks like a fun boy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very handsome boy you've got there, nice video.


----------

